# What do white flight feathers mean?



## Pigeonfan94 (Feb 15, 2010)

Hey everyone what do white flight feathers mean? Does it mean that if i breed together 2 birds that have white flight feathers that their offspring will be white?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

I think this is a question for our genetics people, so moving the thread to that forum.

Terry


----------



## GEMcC5150 (Oct 24, 2010)

Becky where are you?


----------



## Matt Bell (May 5, 2010)

Nope, 2 white flight birds more than likely will not produce solid white pigeons. Unless they are carrying Recessive White. They will produce 'pied' or 'splash' looking pigeons though. There are several genes for pied and white flights etc etc, its a confusing topic. One which I am not sure I understand 100% and I definitely can't explain any better than what I just did.


----------

